# ALERT!!ALERT! UKC Single Registration Process for American Pit Bull Terriers to close



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

Press Release:

UKC Single Registration Process for American Pit Bull Terriers to close April 30, 2010

Posted on 04/15/2010

For more information, contact [email protected]

April 15, 2010, Kalamazoo, Michigan. The United Kennel Club announced today that effective April 30, 2010, the Single Registration process will be closed to American Pit Bull Terriers. Accordingly, the only APBTs that will be eligible for UKC Registration after April 30, 2010 are those who come from a UKC Registered Litter. All applications for APBT Single Registrations that are postmarked or hand delivered after April 30, 2010 will be denied. Also, effective April 19, 2010, TLs (Temporary Listings) will no longer be issued to APBTs.

Decisions to open or close Single Registrations for each breed are made after careful consideration and input from the breed associations. It is important to note that this requirement is in no way unique to APBTs; in fact, the majority of UKC's most popular breeds have been closed to the Single Registration process for decades.

In all cases, these decisions are made with the breed's gene pool in mind. For example, UKC may decide to keep a breed with a small number of registrations eligible for Single Registration to broaden the scope, health and vigor of a breed's gene pool. However, when a breed's gene pool is vibrant and plentiful enough for responsible breeders to have a large enough base of quality dogs to use in their breeding programs, it becomes a candidate to be limited to littered registered pups.

The American Pit Bull Terrier has a historical and well-established gene pool. It was one of the fifteen breeds originally registered by the United Kennel Club when it was established in 1898. UKC founder Chauncey Bennett's own APBT, Bennett's Ring, represented one of the first dogs to be registered with UKC over a century ago. At this time, we owe it to this magnificent UKC breed to close the APBT Single Registration process, not for the benefit of UKC, but for the benefit of the breed.

Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 14,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training, and instinct. UNITED KENNEL CLUB prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. To find out more about registration and events, call or visit our website. Phone: (269) 343-9020; Fax: (269) 343-7037; www.ukcdogs.com.Established in 1898, the United Kennel Club is the largest all-breed performance-dog registry in the world, registering dogs from all 50 states and 25 foreign countries. More than 60 percent of its 14,000 annually licensed events are tests of hunting ability, training, and instinct. UNITED KENNEL CLUB prides itself on its family-oriented, friendly, educational events. To find out more about registration and events, call or visit our website. Phone: (269) 343-9020; Fax: (269) 343-7037; Redirecting....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Really now? So wait, no more adding AmStaffs to the UKC gene pool? This is very interesting...

ETA: Just checked over on the UKC board to see if this is legit, and evidently so. http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2901820#post2901820

ETA ETA: While I don't mind there being no more AmStaffs, it is a bummer that ADBA dogs wont be in there anymore, unless they reg now.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm Really.... So will there still be ADBA/UKC dogs as long as both parents were registered in each registry?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just got a call about this and I am a little pissed off! I am scrambling to get my dogs registered now before the cut off. What an expensive pain in the butt!!!


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

It's about time they made a move. I'm overwhelmed with happiness.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hmm Really.... So will there still be ADBA/UKC dogs as long as both parents were registered in each registry?


Of course, unless someone along the line doesn't register their puppy with one of them. ADBA has nothing to do with UKC and UKC has nothing to do with ADBA.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hmm Really.... So will there still be ADBA/UKC dogs as long as both parents were registered in each registry?


What is going on is that if you have an ADBA only registered dog you will not be able to get UKC registration on it unless it was bred and registered from UKC parents.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It screws up those of us with ADBA/UKC dogs who would like to go back to the original ADBA gene pool... This isn't enough notice IMO.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex came from a UKC Registered litter from UKC Registered parents. I've yet to mail in his form for authenticity & he's already a year old, will I still be able to mail in his registration form post 4/30??


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, if the parents are UKC registered there is no worry.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kimber said:


> Of course, unless someone along the line doesn't register their puppy with one of them. ADBA has nothing to do with UKC and UKC has nothing to do with ADBA.


Right I know they are separate. But I know a lot of people have dual registered dogs.



american_pit13 said:


> What is going on is that if you have an ADBA only registered dog you will not be able to get UKC registration on it unless it was bred and registered from UKC parents.


Yeah that really stinks, because don't a lot of people do UKC because there are more events?


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

OK, I guess all I can say is, all my dogs and all my litters are dual registered and I have no idea what your question is suppose to mean.... But the answer is "yes". lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you guys think this could help the quality of our breed?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Do you guys think this could help the quality of our breed?


I don't see it making any difference in he quality of the breed other than UKC dogs staying to the UKC standard rather than having new ADBA standard dogs added in.

I believe and mind you this is just my opinion, you will start to see less "APBTS" in the UKC ring and more "Amstaff" style dogs. Well less than you see now any ways.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I don't see it making any difference in he quality of the breed other than UKC dogs staying to the UKC standard rather than having new ADBA standard dogs added in.
> 
> I believe and mind you this is just my opinion, you will start to see less "APBTS" in the UKC ring and more "Amstaff" style dogs. Well less than you see now any ways.


That's true, I really hope it doesn't deplete the apbt - not that there's anything wrong with the amstaff... Just the history of the breed to be flushed down the toilet - just quietly swept under a rug with no one to have any vote or say so... So goes the APBT so goes America...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think it will make any more difference than what already is. As is now you want UKC dogs you go UKC, you want ADBA dogs you go ADBA. Those than go both better jump on the UKC train now.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I always wanted to register dooney with UKC but you have to wait till they are a year and he just turned a year.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What really sucks for me is that now if I breed to an ADBA dog with my dual registered dogs I cannot dual register the litter. The major problem is I can no longer compete in UKC events with those dogs. I would have to spay or neuter them and why would I do that with my breeding stock! This whole thing really sucks for ppl like me!!

Now I guess as far as the breed goes it is good and bad. Good in the respect AST's can no longer register but bad that they can not introduce real APBT's from the ADBA.
Double edge sword and it really sucks I LOVE UKC Obedience and will no longer be able to do it with my future dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I believe and mind you this is just my opinion, you will start to see less "APBTS" in the UKC ring and more "Amstaff" style dogs. Well less than you see now any ways.


You think so? Because as this closes the door to new ADBA dogs, it also closes the door to new AmStaffs. So that means no AKC dogs getting single-registered and coming over to win the UKC Nationals. You already see very very few ADBA-style dogs in the UKC ring. When we competed at Nationals last year, I'd lay money that Terra and her sister Kiddo were the only two with anything resembling that kind of breeding. A lot of the ADBA folks have never bothered with UKC (except to do weight pull, maybe) and I don't see this as hurting their feelings too much. Except as Patch says, it will kind of suck to not be able to incorporate ADBA blood in a breeding program.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

this really blows. I planned on getting meek in UKC.. how do you get them registered? and what does it mean if they are dual registered?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

now if the judges would pull their eye balls out of their bungholes and stop placing oput of standard dogs we would be golden.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Chinadog, you have ADBA papers on Meek? Download a single-registration form from the UKC site and go from there. All my dogs are dual-registered, and that's evidently what I need to stick with in the future if I want to continue to do UKC.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> You think so? Because as this closes the door to new ADBA dogs, it also closes the door to new AmStaffs. So that means no AKC dogs getting single-registered and coming over to win the UKC Nationals. You already see very very few ADBA-style dogs in the UKC ring. When we competed at Nationals last year, I'd lay money that Terra and her sister Kiddo were the only two with anything resembling that kind of breeding. A lot of the ADBA folks have never bothered with UKC (except to do weight pull, maybe) and I don't see this as hurting their feelings too much. Except as Patch says, it will kind of suck to not be able to incorporate ADBA blood in a breeding program.


I am not quite understanding what you think I think lol. What you just said is what I am trying to say.

The UKC as of right now titles barely anything that is ADBA style.. Well if anything at all. You don't even see those style dogs there, pretty much everything is AmStaff Style dogs. H*ll most of the UKC top dogs are more AmStaff looking than my partial bully dogs. They are not titling or choosing anything that is an ADBA style dog.

With no more open registry you will see even less of a resemblance to ADBA dogs and eventually I believe they will be nothing different than AmStaffs in build.

I fully think it sucks. I like alot of ADBA dogs, but we just have way more UKC competition here so thats why I main in UKC. With out the ability to breed in ADBA stock you will see less and less APBT'S and More and More AmStaffs since that is what the UKC judges pick. Thick boned, square dogs..

I don't think ADBA people will care much as they don't bother with UKC as you said above. However for us UKC people who don't want to produce AmStaffs thats where the hurting will come in.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> this really blows. I planned on getting meek in UKC.. how do you get them registered? and what does it mean if they are dual registered?


Dual registered - meaning a dog is registered both ADBA & UKC - there's more things you're eligible to do with your dog opposed to just being registered ADBA or UKC. AmStaffs can registered in the AKC as well whereas APBT are not recognized by the AKC.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet I am going on Friday to have Dooney looked at and have everything sent off for his registration. I am so happy some one posted this or i might have missed out. i have to drive 4 and a half hours though, that stinks.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yes meeko is registered. How do you go about registering them? Is UKC more bully style or do they do game dogs too?

Thx Lex


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> yes meeko is registered. How do you go about registering them? Is UKC more bully style or do they do game dogs too?
> 
> Thx Lex


Being Dual registered just means being registered with more than one registry. You go about registering them by sending in the papers that come with your puppy. If you have UKC only papers you can apply for single registration thru ADBA and start ADBA registration on your dog. Same goes for UKC however that is what this thread is about. UKC is closing the option of bringing in dogs that are not currently UKC registered.

UKC/ADBA
AKC/UKC
UKC/AADR

Doesn't make any difference what registry, just mean you are thru 2 of them.

*AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER*
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association
NKC Breed Standard
apbt/astb standard
AADR Breed Standard- This registry will except the registration of non papered dogs, however they do also have legitimately registered dogs and do hold events.
ALL AMERICAN DOG REGISTRY,LLC

The APBT comes in two different "styles" 
UKC Standard Show/ working dogs- Some UKC Style dogs also do well when conditioned for the ADBA
















ADBA Standard Dogs- These dogs are more to the original Game style dog.

















*
AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER*
AKC Standard- This standard calls for a defiantly black nose however blue nosed dogs are excepted.
American Kennel Club - American Staffordshire Terrier
NKC Standard
apbt/astb standard


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang.dang.dang!!!! Meek has to be a year. That is crap!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

AP13, when you said we'd be seeing more AmStaff style and less ADBA, I was just pointing out that there would be no new AmStaffs either. The UKC dog will be what it will be. If the judging started to favor an athlete -- which it should, considering the most recent changes in the standard -- we'd see dogs favoring that trend as well. UKC people who don't want to produce a dog resembling the AmStaff will still have plenty of dogs to choose from. The dogs winning in the show ring are hardly representative of the entire gene pool of the UKC. People will just have to look a little more thoroughly to find the good ones, rather than automatically scampering over to the ADBA because they assume there are no athletes in the UKC anymore.

What I was getting at is that without the continued pressure from the AKC dogs coming over to compete, _just maybe_ the athletes already in the UKC can have a chance to come to the fore. They are out there. If they aren't at risk of losing to a single-registered AmStaff, maybe they will be more encouraged to compete.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I get your point. I am thinking the UKC will head more Amstaff and you believe their is a chance that the ADBA style dogs may be able to show up more without Amstaff influence..


My only thing is that UKC judges seem to care more for an Amstaff than and APBT.
I get what you are saying now tho.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, there's gonna be a serious division in types. But it will give each registry freedom to pursue their "type" and perfect it, rather than straining to maintain balance in type between the two.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well really UKC and ABDA should have the same type as they are the same bred.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

This is true, but that will never happen. Especially now.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*In theory it should create more consistency within the show ring. As now the extremes found between the AKC and the ADBA are very prevalent at some shows.

The debate depends on if you think the UKC will head more towards a ADBA style, AKC style or remain the mix it is now, with the winners being primarily Pitterstaffs. With the written standard and looking at the dogs that are currently winning, I would say the judges are concentrating on NOT putting anything that is remotely Bully up in the ring. Therefore dogs with less bone, more leg, and generally a more Terrier appearance are placing in the UKC ring.

I think that the UKC show ring is will lean more towards an athlete than the AKC, but not showcase the dogs with superior conditioning, such as the winners at ADBA shows. The limited gene pool is not based off of the numbers of APBTs registered, but based upon the lack of quality found in potential breeding stock.

My 2 cents. Cant wait to talk about this on my radio show!*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

BullyTheKid said:


> *Therefore dogs with less bone, more leg, and generally a more Terrier appearance are placing in the UKC ring.*


Dude.

Tell me who is putting up dogs like that so I can show Terra under them. LOL!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*LOL! I will have to comprise a list just for you, although from pics Terra should place.*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The only judge who has liked Terra enough to give her WB over competition thus far has been Dorothy Jacobs. Happy lil' T tends to get dumped in favor of the cringing, cowering, typey dogs. *eyeroll*


----------

